# Re: Too soon ? pooch test please !



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay my Ginger should ( ray: ) be 3 months preggers July 12 would it be too soon to do a pooch test ? (  Now that I typed it it looks like a silly question   )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Too soon ?*

I can usually tell by 3 months... if you can get a good "natural" pic with her tail up, not being held up as it distorts the "area"


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Too soon ?*

Ok I'll give it a shot ! :thumb: I'll go get some


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

here's some pics !


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep she looks pregnant. :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks pregnant to me =D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think so too! =)


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:clap: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

okay I posted another pooch test topic on here cause I forgot about this one  
here's two more pics can you see a change ? she looks different to me...  :help:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep looks bred. 
You can see in second photo how her vulva looks to be longer and also that the anus has dropped lower from the tailhead.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the better pic! She is preggers! Is she a FF or an experienced mama? I see some udder growth going on as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...preggo.....congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

she's a ff  Thanks


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

She has some loose hide but no filling ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She has some loose hide but no filling ...


 Give her some time....1 to 1 1/1 month prior to kidding.... she should start....she is changing now..... :wink:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

It's so exciting !!!!!  :leap: :clap: Her attitude towards me has changed a little  she acts like I'm punishing her :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

here's a new pic on day 115


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Yep looks bred.
> You can see in second photo how her vulva looks to be longer and also that the anus has dropped lower from the tailhead.


I agree! She's bred :dance: Hopefully you get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------

